
You can't beat fake news with science communication - snaky
https://www.theguardian.com/science/occams-corner/2018/aug/29/science-communication-fake-news
======
anoncoward111
Why shut down your blog? That's letting the trolls win.

The world is something like 99% dog shit and 1% diamonds burried inside.

The trolls comment on day 1. The real readers trickle in over the years.

